# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by Samantha drawz



## Sumi (Jun 8, 2016)

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 8, 2016)

Ughhh, I feel a little (Bud) Light headed.


----------



## luvmypets (Jun 8, 2016)

I know what you're thinking...but I was told if I stuck my head in the box my life would become a beach party.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 8, 2016)

Man, I gotta start thinking outside of the box!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 8, 2016)

Ever get that feeling like you're boxed in?


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 8, 2016)

"Y'all aren't helping anything just just sittin' around talking. Come get this thing off me!"


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm still sober, listen

ABCDEF - Three


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 8, 2016)

This is what my six year old said I should caption this because he looks like he's wearing a helmet. 

We're going on a trip in our favorite rocket ship


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey! There's no (Bud) light at the end of this tunnel!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 8, 2016)

"Ya'll, I think I blacked out... This isn't fun anymore! "


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2016)

Maaaaa!!!! This Bud's for you!!!


----------



## micah wotring (Jun 9, 2016)

Soo, wait wait. Is there or is there not a post in front of me??


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm not as think as you drink I am!


----------



## Sumi (Jun 23, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> I'm not as think as you drink I am!


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @Ferguson K!


----------



## Sumi (Jun 23, 2016)

Join our new contest here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-pic-by-samantha-drawz.33967/


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 23, 2016)

Grats @Ferguson K !


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats @Ferguson K !


----------



## TAH (Jun 23, 2016)

Congratulations @Ferguson K


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks y'all!


----------

